# Milan: NY Yankees e Main Street Adv col closing il 31 agosto?



## Solo (30 Agosto 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.

Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.

*Sempre secondo il Financial Times, il closing tra Elliott e Redbird dovrebbe arrivare domani.

Redbird non conferma e non smentisce 

ATTENZIONE: FLAME = BAN DIRETTO. *


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.


Non male per un prestanome.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.


.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non male per un prestanome.


Sono prestanomi di prestanomi 

A parte la battuta, non ci ho capito una mazza  Qualcuno spiega per chi non è dentro ste cose economiche?


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2022)

*ATTENZIONE: FLAME = BAN DIRETTO. *


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME = BAN DIRETTO. *


Vediamo come andrà a finire comunque. Sulla carta è una figata e assomiglia al Liverpool (d'altronde RB è dentro pure lì). 

Speriamo però porti risultati e non finisca come i famigerati ricavi del mercato cinese di Yogurt Li...


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vediamo come andrà a finire comunque. Sulla carta è una figata e assomiglia al Liverpool (d'altronde RB è dentro pure lì).
> 
> Speriamo però porti risultati e non finisca come i famigerati ricavi del mercato cinese di Yogurt Li...


sembra ci siano nomi e cognomi non involtini primavera


----------



## Giofa (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono prestanomi di prestanomi
> 
> A parte la battuta, non ci ho capito una mazza  Qualcuno spiega per chi non è dentro ste cose economiche?


Credo che nei 600 milioni raccolti da cardinale facciano parte anche loro. Sembra di capire che non fungeranno da meri investitori ma anche da partner nello sviluppo del brand. La cosa sembra farsi interessante ma meglio esser cauti finché le cose non saranno più chiare, perché in questa fase si legge tutto e il contrario di tutto


----------



## Swaitak (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME = BAN DIRETTO. *


Dico solo che non esiste media company senza campioni di spessore e colpi mediatici, siete avvertiti


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> sembra ci siano nomi e cognomi non involtini primavera


Sì, ma non è comunque automatico che funzioni. Vedremo. D'altronde senza sceicchi ci tocca sperare in una roba del genere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono prestanomi di prestanomi
> 
> A parte la battuta, non ci ho capito una mazza


Essendo un fondo, Redbird propone un progetto ai propri investitori e una volta raggiunta la cifra richiesta chiude il round.

Come scrive il Financial Times gli azionisti che ha trovato per aggiudicarsi le quote sono i nomi che leggi sopra. 
Quindi di colpo “ uccello rosso” diventa la società dove tutti i super ricchi americani vogliono mettere i soldi per i propri investimenti.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> *ATTENZIONE: FLAME = BAN DIRETTO. *



I fatti. I fatti. Perchè in questi anni, a parte due super dirigenti, abbiamo sentito solo chiacchiere, dalla Cina agli Usa passando per la Thailandia.


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Essendo un fondo, Redbird propone un progetto ai propri investitori e una volta raggiunta la cifra richiesta chiude il round.
> 
> Come scrive il Financial Times gli azionisti che ha trovato per aggiudicarsi le quote sono i nomi che leggi sopra.
> Quindi di colpo “ uccello rosso” diventa la società dove tutti i super ricchi americani vogliono mettere i soldi per i propri investimenti.


Un po' come Inter SPAC. Loro hanno Bonolis e Cottarelli, noi LeBron James e Drake. Ce ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, ma non è comunque automatico che funzioni. Vedremo. D'altronde senza sceicchi ci tocca sperare in una roba del genere.


No no, questo è di per sé un fatto ed una cosa gigantesca se confermata.

Essere associati a brand colossali come gli Yankees è tanta roba. Altro che Real Madrid mi vien da dire. Leggo inoltre che i proprietari degli Yankees e Cardinale si conoscono da molto tempo, essendo stato quest'ultimo uno degli investitori tramite Goldman Sachs della franchigia di NY. 

Occhio anche alle collaborazioni con il mondo del cricket, altro "piccolo" mercatino quello Indiano.

Benissimo, questo modello di sviluppo è per garanzie migliore di quello di un PSG, la possibilità di avere un Milan indipendente dal proprietario non può che essere visto come un bene dal tifoso.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.


Bé, se fosse vero tantissima roba, inserire il Milan nel circolo virtuoso di media e società americane di prima grandezze ci darebbe una visibilità sconosciuta in Serie A e potenzialmente un ulteriore boost di sponsor, che poi sono le condicio sine qua non per spendere di più sul mercato e alzare i tetti ingaggi, molto più che qualificazioni e piazzamenti CL, che non sono una revenue "prevedibile" e sicura. Questo è il plus (l'unico) rispetto a Investcorp: gli arabini sicuramente sganciavano di più in maniera convenzionale, ma poi si rimaneva la classica società di Serie A, ok coi big money, ma potevi sperare al massimo di diventare un'altra Juve.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> I fatti. I fatti. Perchè in questi anni, a parte due super dirigenti, abbiamo sentito solo chiacchiere, dalla Cina agli Usa passando per la Thailandia.


Comunque come ”fatti” non ci si deve aspettare che “scuciano soldi per il mercato”, spero che questo sia chiaro non avverrá piú.
Basta guardare il Liverpool, non é che la proprietá metta soldi per il mercato.
I soldi per il mercato devono essere generati dalla societá.

I fatti che dobbiamo aspettarci sono lo sviluppo di aree di business attualmente non battute che portino ad un aumento dei ricavi (e con questo fare mercato) e portare avanti e finalizzare l’investimento sul nuovo stadio.

Se volete notizie sul budget disponibile per il mercato date un”occhiata alla voce ricavi e utili che risulteranno dalla chiusura dei bilanci anGiugno di ogni anno.


----------



## GP7 (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> ...


Non resta che aspettare. 
Per gioire (o disperarsi) avremo tempo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> ...


si ma il punto è che comunque non metteranno soldi oltre al pareggio di bilancio quindi frega poco.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma il punto è che comunque non metteranno soldi oltre al pareggio di bilancio quindi frega poco.


Perché frega poco scusa? Se l'obiettivo è il pareggio di bilancio (a me sembra che l'obiettivo sia la sostenibilità, che è una cosa diversa) allora se aumentiamo i ricavi di conseguenza aumenterà la tua disponibilità.

A me frega tantissimo invece.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque come ”fatti” non ci si deve aspettare che “scuciano soldi per il mercato”, spero che questo sia chiaro non avverrá piú.
> Basta guardare il Liverpool, non é che la proprietá metta soldi per il mercato.
> I soldi per il mercato devono essere generati dalla societá.
> 
> ...


quindi senza stadio e diritti tv ci stiamo 100 anni per racimolare un ''budget'' degno


----------



## Bubbolo (30 Agosto 2022)

Preciso che non è LeBron James che investe nel Milan e diventa azionista…è il fondo in cui lui investe che sembra diventare azionista del Milan. Ad esempio lo stesso fondo ha azioni nella fenway sport group che è proprietaria dei boston red sox e del Liverpool, ma LeBron non è che è azionista diretto del Liverpool.
I giornali sparano il nome in prima pagina ma non è proprio così. Comunque potrebbe essere una cosa interessante questa collaborazione con il mondo yankees…anche se da tifoso red sox avrei preferito altro


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Agosto 2022)

ottima notizia, competenze e know out che si aggiungono


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Perché frega poco scusa? Se l'obiettivo è il pareggio di bilancio (a me sembra che l'obiettivo sia la sostenibilità, che è una cosa diversa) allora se aumentiamo i ricavi di conseguenza aumenterà la tua disponibilità.
> 
> A me frega tantissimo invece.


e tu dici che sta roba aumenta i ricavi di una cifra consistente? ci credo poco. 
ricordano i ricavi della cina.


----------



## sunburn (30 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> I fatti. I fatti.


Esatto. I fatti son l’unica cosa importante.
Per quanto riguarda la notizia, due considerazioni:
1)da un lato, se confermata, sarebbe la migliore notizia che abbiamo mai avuto in tema di cessione societaria sia perché, forse per la prima volta, abbiamo(avremmo) “nomi e cognomi” di chi materialmente mette la grana, sia perché si tratta di soggetti solidi e con esperienza.
2)dall’altro lato, per quanto mi riguarda, restano le perplessità sul nostro potenziale di crescita. La presenza del Manchester City conferma quel che in diversi diciamo da tempo: non si stanno inventando nulla di nuovo e, se queste operazioni fossero così remunerative, lo sceicco del City sarebbe un autentico pollo a buttar dentro soldi nel club di tasca propria.

Purtroppo non abbiamo la sfera di cristallo e non possiamo sapere cosa succederà. Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che fra due-tre-quattro-cinque anni si possa ridere delle perplessità che diversi di noi hanno oggi.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e tu dici che sta roba aumenta i ricavi di una cifra consistente? ci credo poco.
> ricordano i ricavi della cina.


Se ci sono questi nomi dietro sicuramente. Sarà un percorso triennale come minimo, li cominceremo a vedere i frutti di queste collaborazioni. Certo che lo YES Network non è certo una cosa da polli dai, anche squadre come gli Yankees sono un brand pazzesco, anche comparato ai top team di calcio. Dobbiamo internazionalizzarci, c'è poco da fare. I migliori a sviluppare i brand sono gli Americani, da che mondo e mondo.

Ricordo un'intervista di Areivabene di poco tempo fa, in cui ha le differenze tra Juve e Ferrari. Dice lui che la Juve è più un brand Italiano, mentre la Ferrari è più un brand internazionale. Il prossimo step, dice lui, è quello di globalizzare il brand, ma è una cosa che cercano di fare (ed hanno cercato di fare con Ronaldo per esempio) da 7-8 anni. Noi dobbiamo puntare ad essere prima di tutto un brand riconoscibile anche a chi di calcio non sa una cippa, come il Barca o il Real. Ecco perché certe collaborazioni.

Il tutto va di pari passo con la crescita del club in termini di competitività (e di spazio c'è né per agire, niente scuse), lo stadio e anche un miglioramento del sistema calcio Italiano.


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> ...


Non ci sto capendo una fava ma va bè... speriamo sia gente che sa fare il suo mestiere e permetta alla MMM di lavorare in condizioni ottimali.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Esatto. I fatti son l’unica cosa importante.
> Per quanto riguarda la notizia, due considerazioni:
> 1)da un lato, se confermata, sarebbe la migliore notizia che abbiamo mai avuto in tema di cessione societaria sia perché, forse per la prima volta, abbiamo(avremmo) “nomi e cognomi” di chi materialmente mette la grana, sia perché si tratta di soggetti solidi e con esperienza.
> 2)dall’altro lato, per quanto mi riguarda, restano le perplessità sul nostro potenziale di crescita. La presenza del Manchester City conferma quel che in diversi diciamo da tempo: non si stanno inventando nulla di nuovo e, se queste operazioni fossero così remunerative, lo sceicco del City sarebbe un autentico pollo a buttar dentro soldi nel club di tasca propria.
> ...


Io slegherei i due punti. 

A parte che c'è in giro una leggenda secondo cui il City spende e spande senza un domani, quest'anno per esempio anche avendo preso Haaland sono in attivo alla grande con tutte le cessioni. Spendono tanto, ma vanno ricollocati nel contesto della PL. Hanno un AD che farebbe impallidire Cardinale, Gazidis e chi vuoi mettere di fianco. Secondo lui un club di calcio non può e non deve avere passivi di bilancio (banalizzo, ma sono cose molto estremiste pure per i nostri contabili, se vuoi approfondisco), e lo hanno cacciato assieme a Guardiola dal Barca. E si è vista la fine che hanno fatto. 

So che molti storceranno il naso, ma anche solo il fatto che il City da anni a questa parte non è mai stato neanche multato dalla UEFA per violazione del FFP dovrebbe far riflettere su quale club spenda e quale non spenda. I loro conti sono impeccabili purtroppo, ecco cosa ottieni stando in PL.

Semmai, e qui ti vengo dietro, dovremmo chiederci cosa hanno intenzione di fare per tutte quelle spese slegare dalla prima squadra. Ci costruiranno finalmente un settore giovanile con i contro o staremo ancora qui a grattarci la testa? Li servono investimenti senza freno.


----------



## uolfetto (30 Agosto 2022)

Tanto barbone come si diceva fino all'altro giorno oppure con il fondo dei supermegaricconi che si leggono oggi, sul mercato si spende sempre in base al fatturato. Visto che quello è l'interesse principale di molti non cambia nulla.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> quindi senza stadio e diritti tv ci stiamo 100 anni per racimolare un ''budget'' degno


Per me non é cosí, ma come sappiamo ci sono pareri che non coincidono.

Giá adesso siamo sostanzialmente in pareggio di bilancio. Ogni aumento di ricavi che dovesse arrivare da Uefa, accordi commerciali, player trading e anche dalla vituperata “media company” porteranno tutti ad aumentare il budget. Anche 30-4_0 milioni l’anno sono tanta roba, perché in 5 anni sono 200 milioni.

Poi man mano che con questi migliori la squadra, migliori l’appeal del marchio, aumentano ulteriormente i ricavi. É un circolo virtuoso.

In ogni caso mi sembra ormai assodato che volente o nolente questa é la strategia, c’é gente seria che ci crede e ci mette i propri soldi. Come tifosi non possiamo che augurarci che abbiano ragione.

secondo me la speranza che arrivi lo sceicco che faccia come il PSG (non il City), ovvero butti soldi a vuoto nel deserto della serie A, senza focalizzarsi su come sviluppare l’appetibilità del prodotto mi sembra un eterno aspettare Godot._


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> No no, questo è di per sé un fatto ed una cosa gigantesca se confermata.
> 
> Essere associati a brand colossali come gli Yankees è tanta roba. Altro che Real Madrid mi vien da dire. Leggo inoltre che i proprietari degli Yankees e Cardinale si conoscono da molto tempo, essendo stato quest'ultimo uno degli investitori tramite Goldman Sachs della franchigia di NY.
> 
> ...


Sì, ma il discorso è sempre lo stesso: tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare. 

Sulla carta è tutto bellissimo, ma aspettiamo i fatti nei prossimi mesi e anni.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì, ma il discorso è sempre lo stesso: tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare.
> 
> Sulla carta è tutto bellissimo, ma aspettiamo i fatti nei prossimi mesi e anni.


Vabbè già ora i fatti sono in 4 anni di Elliott che il fatturato e gli sponsor sono aumentati al netto del taglio delle spese, che ha coinciso con il miglioramento dei risultati sportivi, prima volta in Italia a questo livello (Napoli e Atalanta lo han fatto, ma lo scudo se lo son solo sognato), direi che non è poco. Ora col pareggio (chimera mai vista a Milano) in vista è l'ora del next step, da quando Cardinale prende il Milan chiavi in mano non voglio più vedere mercati in cui rimane sempre qualche lacuna.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Agosto 2022)

Se c'è Amazon di mezzo, non esiste il rischio che arrivino pacchi al Milan???


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Esatto. I fatti son l’unica cosa importante.
> Per quanto riguarda la notizia, due considerazioni:
> 1)da un lato, se confermata, sarebbe la migliore notizia che abbiamo mai avuto in tema di cessione societaria sia perché, forse per la prima volta, abbiamo(avremmo) “nomi e cognomi” di chi materialmente mette la grana, sia perché si tratta di soggetti solidi e con esperienza.
> 2)dall’altro lato, per quanto mi riguarda, restano le perplessità sul nostro potenziale di crescita. La presenza del Manchester City conferma quel che in diversi diciamo da tempo: non si stanno inventando nulla di nuovo e, se queste operazioni fossero così remunerative, lo sceicco del City sarebbe un autentico pollo a buttar dentro soldi nel club di tasca propria.
> ...



Scusami ma il City Group non c'entra nulla. Si parla degli Yankees Globals che sono azionisti di minoranza (insieme al City) nei New York City FC. E inoltre stiamo anche parlando di una squadra non UEFA.


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Vabbè già ora i fatti sono in 4 anni di Elliott che il fatturato e gli sponsor sono aumentati al netto del taglio delle spese, che ha coinciso con il miglioramento dei risultati sportivi, prima volta in Italia a questo livello (Napoli e Atalanta lo han fatto, ma lo scudo se lo son solo sognato), direi che non è poco. Ora col pareggio (chimera mai vista a Milano) in vista è l'ora del next step, da quando Cardinale prende il Milan chiavi in mano non voglio più vedere mercati in cui rimane sempre qualche lacuna.


Sì ma infatti Elliott il suo l'ha fatto, e c'è da baciarsi i gomiti facendo il paragone tra quando sono arrivati e oggi. Però il progetto Elliott è arrivato a fine corsa, perché per l'Europa serve di più. Adesso vediamo RedBird cosa fa, perché alzare l'asticella non sarà facile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Agosto 2022)

se confermata, e l'FT non scrive a caso di certo, sarebbe una notizia fantastica. Si aggiunge Know-Out con alcuni dei migliori conglomerati sportivi mondiali. Come detto da tempo, il nostro destino è una multi-proprietà, esattamente come una società quotata. Stiamo a vedere con che quote parteciperanno.


----------



## -Lionard- (30 Agosto 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Tanto barbone come si diceva fino all'altro giorno oppure con il fondo dei supermegaricconi che si leggono oggi, sul mercato si spende sempre in base al fatturato. Visto che quello è l'interesse principale di molti non cambia nulla.


Il punto però è proprio questo. Se spendo in base a quanto fatturo, devo necessariamente far crescere i ricavi ed il coinvolgimento di un brand sportivo di livello internazionale come i New York Yankes va in quella direzione. Esempio pratico: se sul loro canale streaming (YES Network) inizi a trasmettere contenuti della Library Milan o altro materiale ad hoc piano piano potresti incominciare ad ampliare il tuo pubblico, a farti conoscere da nuovi potenziali tifosi americani e generare ricavi da merchandising che prima erano inaccessibili. Ovviamente sono progetti a medio-lungo termine perchè una fanbase non si crea dall'oggi al domani ma la presenza, se confermata, di realtà di questo tipo dovrebbe garantire che sul piano delle competenze e della serietà professionale saremmo in ottime mani.

Però sì, come dici giustamente tu, se il focus è il calciomercato 2023 allora questo progetto non avrà un impatto immediato. Almeno servirebbe a fare più chiarezza sulla cessione ed eviterebbe certe speculazioni da parte della stampa dal momento che sarebbe più chiaro anche perchè un fondo di piccole dimensioni come RedBird si sia imbarcato in questa operazione.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sì ma infatti Elliott il suo l'ha fatto, e c'è da baciarsi i gomiti facendo il paragone tra quando sono arrivati e oggi. Però il progetto Elliott è arrivato a fine corsa, perché per l'Europa serve di più. Adesso vediamo RedBird cosa fa, perché alzare l'asticella non sarà facile.


Lo so, il mio era un memento per la frangia che piuttosto che riconoscere queste cose (fatti accertati) si lancia giù dal Golgota... 

Purtroppo il freno vero del Milan è il sistema da terzo mondo in cui è inserito, con uno stadio e un movimento da Liga, non dico da Premier, persino Elliott avrebbe aperto più i cordoni.


----------



## King of the North (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> ...


Per chi non sapesse chi è Jimmy Iovine (imprenditore discografico di origine italiana, il suo cognome in America viene pronunciato “Iavin”) parliamo del proprietario di Interscope record, etichetta che annovera tra gli altri Dr. Dre e Eminem. Iovine è stato anche socio e co fondatore con Dr. Dre delle “beats”, il marchio di cuffie venduto ad Apple per 1mld di dollari.
Insomma…..parliamo di gente di un certo calibro ecco…


----------



## First93 (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> ...


Non è per fare polemica, però anche col cinese ricordo che in conferenza stampa c'erano dei rappresentanti di aziende statali (del quale non ricordo il nome). Loro dovevano essere la "garanzia" della bontà della vendita ma poi si è visto com'è andata a finire.

È più forte di me, non riesco a fidarmi di queste cose dopo quello che abbiamo passato. Almeno sul campo ci stiamo togliendo tante soddisfazioni, speriamo bene per il futuro.


----------



## sunburn (30 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io slegherei i due punti.
> 
> A parte che c'è in giro una leggenda secondo cui il City spende e spande senza un domani, quest'anno per esempio anche avendo preso Haaland sono in attivo alla grande con tutte le cessioni. Spendono tanto, ma vanno ricollocati nel contesto della PL. Hanno un AD che farebbe impallidire Cardinale, Gazidis e chi vuoi mettere di fianco. Secondo lui un club di calcio non può e non deve avere passivi di bilancio (banalizzo, ma sono cose molto estremiste pure per i nostri contabili, se vuoi approfondisco), e lo hanno cacciato assieme a Guardiola dal Barca. E si è vista la fine che hanno fatto.
> 
> ...


Il City mi sembra che abbia avuto qualche problema col FPF, ma non ricordo di preciso quindi non entro nel merito.
Diciamo che loro hanno avuto la fortuna di avere il riccone che ha messo molti soldi all’inizio e così hanno avuto una crescita delle entrate assolutamente sproporzionata rispetto al valore di mercato che avevano come club.

Per quanto riguarda noi, speriamo bene. A me non farebbe schifo “annoiarmi” in campionato vincendolo già a marzo e sognare ogni anno in Europa. Se riescono a farci diventare una potenza sportiva e a portare a casa titoli, non potranno che avere la mia gratitudine.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e tu dici che sta roba aumenta i ricavi di una cifra consistente? ci credo poco.
> ricordano i ricavi della cina.


Parliamoci chiaro, sono due piani molto diversi.

Il piano cinese, per chi lo guarda alla ricerca di una logica e non sulla base di manovre berlusconiane o pazzie di un soggetto isolato, era un piano volto a creare strumenti affinché funzionari pubblici (e privati) che amministravano capitali ingenti, avessero un canale per “investire”/esportare valuta su un’attivitá estera e nel tragitto far sì che parte dei capitali rimanessero incagliati in conti privati in valuta estera. Per quello c’era voce di tante grandi aziende istituzionali potenzialmente coinvolte. Ma qualcuno ha spiegato a XI il giochetto e lui ha improvvisamente vietato queste attivitá (anche l’Inter ne sta pagando le conseguenze), basta “finanziamenti” a squadre di calcio europee per “aprire scuole calcio” in Cina. In sostanza era un piano di esportazione di valuta illegale. Non é fallito perché le scuole calcio non rendevano, ma perché il motivo per il quale dovevano arrivare soldi per le scuole calcio é venuto meno.

Questo é diverso, é un piano industriale vero (tra l’altro molti altri fondi americani stanno facendo operazioni in Italia), che in quanto tale puó avere successo o meno, ma la sua natura é profondamente differente.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> ...



Mah.

Non mi piacciono questi minestroni, mi sanno di mercificazione made in USA e banalizzazione del brand.

L'AC Milan 1899 dovrebbe rimanere una entità protetta, completamente scollegata dal resto.

Internazionali sì, ma con personalità ben definita e origini e tradizioni ben salde. E' Maometto che va alla montagna, non il viceversa.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (30 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, sono due piani molto diversi.
> 
> Il piano cinese, per chi lo guarda alla ricerca di una logica e non sulla base di manovre berlusconiane o pazzie di un soggetto isolato, era un piano volto a creare strumenti affinché funzionari pubblici (e privati) che amministravano capitali ingenti, avessero un canale per “investire”/esportare valuta su un’attivitá estera e nel tragitto far sì che parte dei capitali rimanessero incagliati in conti privati in valuta estera. Per quello c’era voce di tante grandi aziende istituzionali potenzialmente coinvolte. Ma qualcuno ha spiegato a XI il giochetto e lui ha improvvisamente vietato queste attivitá (anche l’Inter ne sta pagando le conseguenze), basta “finanziamenti” a squadre di calcio europee per “aprire scuole calcio” in Cina. In sostanza era un piano di esportazione di valuta illegale. Non é fallito perché le scuole calcio non rendevano, ma perché il motivo per il quale dovevano arrivare soldi per le scuole calcio é venuto meno.
> 
> Questo é diverso, é un piano industriale vero (tra l’altro molti altri fondi americani stanno facendo operazioni in Italia), che in quanto tale puó avere successo o meno, ma la sua natura é profondamente differente.


Il paragone cinese non finirà mai finché non si vedrà il Milan fatturare come e più della Juve, con un suo stadio e stabilmente ad alti livelli in CL. Manca ancora qualche anno, veniamo da un decennio in cui abbiamo bruciato un miliardo mal contato.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il City mi sembra che abbia avuto qualche problema col FPF, ma non ricordo di preciso quindi non entro nel merito.
> Diciamo che loro hanno avuto la fortuna di avere il riccone che ha messo molti soldi all’inizio e così hanno avuto una crescita delle entrate assolutamente sproporzionata rispetto al valore di mercato che avevano come club.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda noi, speriamo bene. A me non farebbe schifo “annoiarmi” in campionato vincendolo già a marzo e sognare ogni anno in Europa. Se riescono a farci diventare una potenza sportiva e a portare a casa titoli, non potranno che avere la mia gratitudine.


Ma noi non abbiamo bisogno del riccone che mette i soldi, o no? Loro dovevano scalare le gerarchie frettolosamente e per questo hanno dovuto strapagare Robinho 45M l'ultimo giorno di mercato. Noi le abbiamo già scalate nel nostro campionato.


----------



## enigmistic02 (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> ...


Mi auguro che queste notizie verranno confermate dai fatti. Sarebbero affari grossi.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> ...


Addirittura domani? A Jerry, dimmi per favore dove sta il tombino che ne avrei bisogno anche io! Sono disposto a farmi passare la paura del volo per andare a NY a settacciarlo! 

A parte gli scherzi oggi ho testa solo per il Sassuolo e l'arrivo di un CC  Domani magari con i 3 pt e il CC posso pensare al Closing


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se ci sono questi nomi dietro sicuramente. Sarà un percorso triennale come minimo, li cominceremo a vedere i frutti di queste collaborazioni. Certo che lo YES Network non è certo una cosa da polli dai, anche squadre come gli Yankees sono un brand pazzesco, anche comparato ai top team di calcio. Dobbiamo internazionalizzarci, c'è poco da fare. I migliori a sviluppare i brand sono gli Americani, da che mondo e mondo.
> 
> Ricordo un'intervista di Areivabene di poco tempo fa, in cui ha le differenze tra Juve e Ferrari. Dice lui che la Juve è più un brand Italiano, mentre la Ferrari è più un brand internazionale. Il prossimo step, dice lui, è quello di globalizzare il brand, ma è una cosa che cercano di fare (ed hanno cercato di fare con Ronaldo per esempio) da 7-8 anni. Noi dobbiamo puntare ad essere prima di tutto un brand riconoscibile anche a chi di calcio non sa una cippa, come il Barca o il Real. Ecco perché certe collaborazioni.
> 
> Il tutto va di pari passo con la crescita del club in termini di competitività (e di spazio c'è né per agire, niente scuse), lo stadio e anche un miglioramento del sistema calcio Italiano.


ma si ma si, però tutto ciò in soldoni cosa ti porterà, se funziona? 50M all'anno?
ora non sono pochi, ma non è che ti rivoltano una squadra. 
certo tutto insieme tra diritti tv, risultati e anche ste cose poi si cresce... 
ora stiamo appena sopra ai 300. se continuiamo con questo ritmo possiamo arrivare a stare con la juve a 450?


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io slegherei i due punti.
> 
> A parte che c'è in giro una leggenda secondo cui il City spende e spande senza un domani, quest'anno per esempio anche avendo preso Haaland sono in attivo alla grande con tutte le cessioni. Spendono tanto, ma vanno ricollocati nel contesto della PL. Hanno un AD che farebbe impallidire Cardinale, Gazidis e chi vuoi mettere di fianco. Secondo lui un club di calcio non può e non deve avere passivi di bilancio (banalizzo, ma sono cose molto estremiste pure per i nostri contabili, se vuoi approfondisco), e lo hanno cacciato assieme a Guardiola dal Barca. E si è vista la fine che hanno fatto.
> 
> ...


conti impeccabili da quando? e gli sponsor farlocchi dello sceicco sono compresi?
perchè il city ora è la squadra che fattura di più al mondo e non ci è arrivata di certo col moneyball in questa situazione.
per 10 anni ha sperperato più di ogni altro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, sono due piani molto diversi.
> 
> Il piano cinese, per chi lo guarda alla ricerca di una logica e non sulla base di manovre berlusconiane o pazzie di un soggetto isolato, era un piano volto a creare strumenti affinché funzionari pubblici (e privati) che amministravano capitali ingenti, avessero un canale per “investire”/esportare valuta su un’attivitá estera e nel tragitto far sì che parte dei capitali rimanessero incagliati in conti privati in valuta estera. Per quello c’era voce di tante grandi aziende istituzionali potenzialmente coinvolte. Ma qualcuno ha spiegato a XI il giochetto e lui ha improvvisamente vietato queste attivitá (anche l’Inter ne sta pagando le conseguenze), basta “finanziamenti” a squadre di calcio europee per “aprire scuole calcio” in Cina. In sostanza era un piano di esportazione di valuta illegale. Non é fallito perché le scuole calcio non rendevano, ma perché il motivo per il quale dovevano arrivare soldi per le scuole calcio é venuto meno.
> 
> Questo é diverso, é un piano industriale vero (tra l’altro molti altri fondi americani stanno facendo operazioni in Italia), che in quanto tale puó avere successo o meno, ma la sua natura é profondamente differente.


sicuramente è diverso, vediamo se è diverso anche il risultato...


----------



## uolfetto (30 Agosto 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Il punto però è proprio questo. Se spendo in base a quanto fatturo, devo necessariamente far crescere i ricavi ed il coinvolgimento di un brand sportivo di livello internazionale come i New York Yankes va in quella direzione. Esempio pratico: se sul loro canale streaming (YES Network) inizi a trasmettere contenuti della Library Milan o altro materiale ad hoc piano piano potresti incominciare ad ampliare il tuo pubblico, a farti conoscere da nuovi potenziali tifosi americani e generare ricavi da merchandising che prima erano inaccessibili. Ovviamente sono progetti a medio-lungo termine perchè una fanbase non si crea dall'oggi al domani ma la presenza, se confermata, di realtà di questo tipo dovrebbe garantire che sul piano delle competenze e della serietà professionale saremmo in ottime mani.
> 
> Però sì, come dici giustamente tu, se il focus è il calciomercato 2023 allora questo progetto non avrà un impatto immediato. Almeno servirebbe a fare più chiarezza sulla cessione ed eviterebbe certe speculazioni da parte della stampa dal momento che sarebbe più chiaro anche perchè un fondo di piccole dimensioni come RedBird si sia imbarcato in questa operazione.


Si si ovviamente è meglio da tutti i punti di vista avere "dietro" la maggiore solidità possibile. Ma quando a gennaio non compreremo nessuno (cosa probabile) per tanti sarà sempre un barbone a prescindere da come sia finanziato il fondo.


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dal Financial Times il club di baseball americano dei New York Yankees posseduto dalla famiglia Steinbrenner e Main Street Advisors un fondo americano con base a Los Angeles e con Lebron James, Jimmy Iovine e Drake tra i propri investitori stanno per diventare azionisti del Milan. Secondo il quotidiano britannico l'annuncio potrebbe arrivare già mercoledì - non è chiaro se domani o settimana prossima ndr - quando RedBird prenderà ufficialmente il controllo del Milan.
> 
> Gli Yankees sono già proprietari insieme al Manchester City del New York City FC che milita nella MLS e lavoreranno a stretto contatto con il Milan per incrementare i ricavi. Parte della collaborazione potrebbe includere programmi dedicati al Milan inclusi nello "YES Network", una televisione a pagamento regionale in mano a un consorzio formato da Yankees, Amazon, RedBird, Blackstone, Mubadala e Sinclair Broadcast Group.
> 
> ...


Come quando tu commerciante e tuo zio idraulico vi scambiate le fatture con data 30 dicembre


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Agosto 2022)

Ha trovato i 600mln per fare il closing,punto e basta.
Chi sono gli investitori è relativo.
È una operazione trasparente perchè Cardinale è una persona qualificata e capace.
Detto questo,il mercato sostenibile e "ridicolo" non cambia.
Tra 10 anni probabilmente saremo una squadra competitiva davvero.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma si ma si, però tutto ciò in soldoni cosa ti porterà, se funziona? 50M all'anno?
> ora non sono pochi, ma non è che ti rivoltano una squadra.
> certo tutto insieme tra diritti tv, risultati e anche ste cose poi si cresce...
> ora stiamo appena sopra ai 300. se continuiamo con questo ritmo possiamo arrivare a stare con la juve a 450?


Dipende. Come tutto se con quei 50M ci sai fare, li puoi trasformare in 200M. E cosi via. 

Cominci con 50M, perché quello ti permette il tuo attuale status, poi devi anche saperla pedalare la bicicletta e saper migliorare la rosa, i risultati e avanzare nei progetti extra-calcistici (iniziare lo stadio, settore giovanile promettente ecc...). Si andrà per gradi, come é giusto e normale che sia. 


willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> conti impeccabili da quando? e gli sponsor farlocchi dello sceicco sono compresi?
> perchè il city ora è la squadra che fattura di più al mondo e non ci è arrivata di certo col moneyball in questa situazione.
> per 10 anni ha sperperato più di ogni altro.


Aspetta, quella é una storia un po' più complicata. Gli sceicchi iniettavano soldi loro più per una malagestione che per altro. Infatti quando obbligati si sono rivolti altrove ed hanno trovato contratti ben più ricchi e remunerativi.

Il City pero' va anche rivisto e slegato completamente dal PSG. Inizialmente ha dovuto pompare investimenti, visto che partivano da una base disastrosa, noi siamo già al top nella nostra lega, abbiamo già "pompato" in altro modo. Pero' conti alla mano, il City opera bene rispetto ai propri guadagni. E comunque ha cambiato business plan (cioé la media company) neanche tanto tempo fa, all'inizio era puro mecenatismo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dipende. Come tutto se con quei 50M ci sai fare, li puoi trasformare in 200M. E cosi via.
> 
> Cominci con 50M, perché quello ti permette il tuo attuale status, poi devi anche saperla pedalare la bicicletta e saper migliorare la rosa, i risultati e avanzare nei progetti extra-calcistici (iniziare lo stadio, settore giovanile promettente ecc...). Si andrà per gradi, come é giusto e normale che sia.



ma non c'entra, io chiedo quanto produrrà questa storia se andrà bene? 50M se va bene? non credo di più, ma tiro ad indovinare.
200M mi sembrano una sparata. cosa significa trasformare 50 in 200????



Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Aspetta, quella é una storia un po' più complicata. Gli sceicchi iniettavano soldi loro più per una malagestione che per altro. Infatti quando obbligati si sono rivolti altrove ed hanno trovato contratti ben più ricchi e remunerativi.
> 
> Il City pero' va anche rivisto e slegato completamente dal PSG. Inizialmente ha dovuto pompare investimenti, visto che partivano da una base disastrosa, noi siamo già al top nella nostra lega, abbiamo già "pompato" in altro modo. Pero' conti alla mano, il City opera bene rispetto ai propri guadagni. E comunque ha cambiato business plan (cioé la media company) neanche tanto tempo fa, all'inizio era puro mecenatismo.



per favore dai....hanno speso migliaia di milioni, è ovvio che adesso tra fatturato e cessioni stanno a galla.
ma arrivarci a quei livelli senza spendere è quasi impossibile. guarda borussia e atletico per dire.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non c'entra, io chiedo quanto produrrà questa storia se andrà bene? 50M se va bene? non credo di più, ma tiro ad indovinare.
> 200M mi sembrano una sparata. cosa significa trasformare 50 in 200????
> 
> 
> ...


Ma anche fossero 50M. Tu con 50M all'anno in più puoi alzare i costi di gestione, dunque puoi avere una rosa più competitiva ed di conseguenza migliorare i risultati sportivi ed in seguito ci saranno altri sponsor ed i tuoi contenuti saranno ancora più richiesti. Un circolo virtuoso. Ecco che i 50M diventano 80M, poi 120M e cosi via...

Poi é chiaro che se fai i disastri quei 50M diventano 20M e cosi via.

Meglio non dilungarsi sul FFP, abbiamo tirato furoi una roba lunga e complicata che ora c'entra ben poco. Concordo in parte con te, ho detto infatti che il City ha totalmente cambiato approccio rispetto ai primissimi anni in cui spendeva e basta. Si sono concentrati sul rafforzamento del brand, cosi anche il PSG ultimamente (vai vedere chi hanno ingaggiato per lo sviluppo del marketing, dei pezzi da novanta). 

Borussia e Atletico seguono altre filosofie, che non sono per nulla simili a quelle che vogliamo seguire noi. Anche perché hai voglia ad attuare la media company all'Atletico o al Borussia


----------



## Giek (30 Agosto 2022)

Gerri/Elio sperano che passi la SuperLega. Per questo sono rimasti.
Ad oggi con il Milan non ci guadagni un caxxo


----------

